# Mods?



## jkf (Jul 13, 2011)

Hey there,
New here to the forum, and got a couple questions.
I've got an '02 maxima, and would like to know if there is any way to increase the hp and fuel mileage like there is with my Dmax. I know one's diesel, and gas is a different animal, but I'm making 20-21mpg at best, and 19-20 with a 7k pound truck. 
Other question is in regards to HID lights. I have some HID's in my truck, and REALLY like 'em, and want to swap the high beams over to HID. Is anyone doing this, and if so, where is a good place to mount the ballast? 
Thanks!


----------



## Slider (Jan 8, 2010)

you can do alot to get that car up very close to 400hp. just depends on how deep your pockets are. exhaust, headers, y-pipe, injectors, head bolts, intake to start then you can look at turbos or a super charger. i own a 01 project im making a sleeper if you own a vq30 or the vq35 both are pretty pricey. you should sell it and get a 240 there easier and cheaper to mod out.


----------

